# New cam and new turning



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi well got another camera took long enough but no time to sort things, any way i am getting into Native American flutes making and learning to play so its a learning curve, im happy with what i have made so far they have turned out not to bad and have good sounds, there a mix of router, carving turning and a bit of pyro burning. theres is a mixture of wood types all mixed in, if you want details then ask but i cannot think just know and most of you will know the woods. All comments welcome as some of you might be into the same thing always listen to any help, im learning something new with the flutes...LB


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

WOW... those are really sweet looking. What about playing something and up-loading a sound file? I'd love to hear what they sound like.
Randy.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I do like those. I've always thought about trying to make one but have never taken the time to do it. Good job.


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Very cool LB, I like 'em all..Bill..


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :yes: L.B.


----------



## gazingm42 (Jun 21, 2009)

littlebuddha said:


> Hi well got another camera took long enough but no time to sort things, any way i am getting into Native American flutes making and learning to play so its a learning curve, im happy with what i have made so far they have turned out not to bad and have good sounds, there a mix of router, carving turning and a bit of pyro burning. theres is a mixture of wood types all mixed in, if you want details then ask but i cannot think just know and most of you will know the woods. All comments welcome as some of you might be into the same thing always listen to any help, im learning something new with the flutes...LB


Can I ask what you used to bore out the center of these flutes?

I purchased one about 8 years ago made of aspen and walnut. I 
would love to make one myself.

Thanks


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Those are very cool.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

gazingm42 said:


> Can I ask what you used to bore out the center of these flutes?
> 
> I purchased one about 8 years ago made of aspen and walnut. I
> would love to make one myself.
> ...


 
Hi the flutes are cut in half and routered then glued back and then turned, this is all basic stuff for anyone into woodwork, the biggest problem comes in the position of the holes and tuning the flute. There are lots of info around the net and lots of forums, there are books people have put together and lots of rubbish being sold on ebay and other places, if anyone is interested in making flutes the best thing i can tell you is to go to http://www.cherrycows.com/ this guy has a manual that is full of info and will run you through making by hand, and has measurements for several size bore flutes, the manual just for measurements is worth the money and more in my mind. For some reason people do not want to give out measurments and have this thing about spirits and that you have to make loads of flutes to come out with learning how to. I think they are thinking about making money, shame people don't pass on info. If you want to know sizes measurements drop me a message with an email and will forward to those that want. LB:thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Very sweet. The camera must work well also. I've read lots of info on long hole boring and most of the good stuff came from some flute makers. I haven't built one of the tools yet because mostly I'm just using a lamp auger but it will still follow the grain a little. That's why I looked up the flute boring techniques.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

John this works well, there Irwin bits work a treat, after the long hole boreing, maybe you have seen this before, for those that have not i hope you get some use, i find them very good bits.
I still like to use the router though when i want to laminate different woods for my flutes.



These are not my pics and cannot remember where i got them now, my appols to who they belong to. LB:thumbsup:


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice one.


----------

